# Arrows?



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I threw this out on Facebook and got a lot of good information. Just wanting to get more opinions and know there is possibly more people here that may see this so here we go.

Looking to change up my arrows this year. I currently use Beman's. What brand do you use and Why?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Used Easton FMJs for a few years. Switched to Victory TKO's last year and had better grouping and consistency. They seem to be more durable if you ever make an errant shot at the target(Not that I would ever miss.....:smile. I was a little nervous about the durability of the outsert, but they have performed really well for me.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I also shoot 5mm fmj’s. So far they’ve survived everything and every mishap.

I am also in the market now for new arrows for a different bow and am leaning towards either the Easton Axis or fmj again. I’m also interested in the Victory RIP TKO but have no experience with them.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Currently shooting Easton HEXX 330's with a 50 gr brass insert. Wanted a little mire FOC, and this set up puts it right at 15%.

Have shot FMJ's in the past and they do fly very well. 

From a pass through standpoint on 6x6 bull sized elk, I have not seen any appreciable amount of difference in these two arrow setups. What you gain in speed on one is made up with mass on the other - pretty close to six of one, half dozen of the other at the end of the day.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I also shoot the FMJ's and have for the past 5 plus years, i feel they are a tough arrow and that i get better penetration from them than a standard carbon arrow. i have been very happy with them. In fact i think i still have 6 of the original ones i purchased 5 or 6 years ago, but i never miss the target....yeah right :smile:
Good luck choosing, there are a lot of great arrows out there, i know my son likes the Carbon Express Maxima Reds.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I probably shouldn't even comment since I have been out of the archery scene for a while but I used Gold Tip's, I assume that they still make them. I had great success with them from targets, to three D shoots to hunting.

The reason for the comment was the OP mentioning Beman's . some of the guys in the archery club shot the Bemans but they guys I shot with liked the Gold Tips, we joked about the Beaman's because they broke easily in comparison. At the archery range there was a 5 gallon bucket at each target for garbage and there was always a bunch of broken Beman arrows in them, so we started calling them "a bucket of Beaman's"

But I haven't bought arrows in the last 10 years since I still have quite a few of the Gold Tips so I will be interested in all the responses, I need to get back into shooting my bows more. I need to get them up to Alpinebowman to get them restrung and tuned.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cedar Shaft with a Zwicky Broadhead. Killer set up with the #60 Longbow.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Gold Tip Hunter XT with 50 gr. insert for extra FOC. I like them because the specs are good, they are reasonably priced, they fly well, they are durable, and I knew some folks that worked for them so I wanted to support their business.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I ended up going with some Victory RIP TKO's cut to 28" for one of my bows. I stuck with their standard aluminum inserts and plan to try to tune it using 125gr field tips and broadheads. Wrapped them with Blazer wraps and use 2" Blazer vanes...have not been able to get out and shoot them yet.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Anyone have input on Maxima Reds besides the cost? 
Any noticeable difference in arrow flight stability as advertised?


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

nobody? dang. dead. that's a good thing. I want to be alone out there


----------

